# Las Vegas Reptile Expo - October 16-17, 2010



## TylerStewart (May 4, 2010)

Las Vegas Reptile Expo
Santa Fe Station Hotel & Casino
4949 N. Rancho Drive
Las Vegas NV 89130

October 16 & 17, 2010
Saturday 10AM - 5PM
Sunday 10AM - 5PM

Las Vegas Reptile Expo is a national event hosted in Las Vegas Nevada where vendors can showcase and sell reptiles, amphibians, supplies and enclosures. The public is invited to attend and browse the selection our vendors have put together. In addition to buying and selling, the public can also join workshops that are scheduled throughout the day. Professionals from all over the country will be demonstrating tactics, tips and tricks. The workshop schedule and prices will be published on GetReptiles.com

Las Vegas Reptile Expo is owned, produced, maintained and promoted by Tyler Stewart and Joe Danyi. If you have any questions, please use the email address [email protected].

Join our Facebook group for the latest updates at http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122617257755591


----------



## pebblelu (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been looking forward to this. I've requested the time off work so I could go.
Now i'm off to see what the workshops are.


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2010)

TortoiseForum.org will have a booth at this show!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 8, 2010)

So did this one 

Danny


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2010)

What does that mean Danny? Are you going to this one?


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 8, 2010)

Of course he is, and you are also, right Candy? Vendor list is growing, and I still need someone to babysit the tortoise petting zoo.


----------



## Josh (Aug 29, 2010)

Tyler, how involved would running the petting zoo be? Is it something that I could help with that would be a draw for the TFO booth? PM or email me


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 20, 2010)

Less than a month to go, and the expo plans are looking great! Anybody planning on making the trip to the show? Josh offered to buy dinner for all the TFO members that attend. Rumor is, he's taking us all to the "Charcoal Room" steakhouse at the same venue ($50-60 per person). Josh is the best, isn't he?


----------



## Josh (Sep 20, 2010)

Hahahah! Oh Tyler. No free meals here, BUT I will give away a FREE TFO TSHIRT to anyone who introduces themselves to me at the Vegas show. As always, we'd love to have volunteers come out and spread the word about TFO. Reply to this thread if you're interested!


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 29, 2010)

We are down to just over 2 weeks until our expo, and we are geared up and ready for it. We have several media appointments the week before the show where we are physically taking a bunch of reptiles to the news and radio stations here to get it announced on the local news and radio (on top of our significant radio and TV ad campaign). Signs will be on the floor of the hotel/casino that the show is at starting on Monday. We are down to about a half dozen booths left to sell, so I figured we were close enough to throw out a vendor list. Here is a list of who is signed up at this point: 

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Aaron Pauling Inverts 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Amazing Blue Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Australian Addiction Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Bobby Brookshier
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Broncers Herp
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Caliente Dragons
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Carpy's Boas & Corn Snakes
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Chamo Wear
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Exotic Pets Las Vegas
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢FL Chams
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢G&M Dragons
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Giant Tortoise Petting Zoo
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Global Captive Breeders
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Jeff Luman Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Kammerflage Kreations
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢LLLReptile & Supply
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Marki Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Moonstone Dragons
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Nairowkii Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Nature Substrate
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Pacific Herpetoculture
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Regius Pythons
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ReptileCulture.com
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Reptiles Magazine
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Scott Austin Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Sin City Geckos
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Southern Nevada Herp Society
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Southland Reptile
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Sticky Tongue Farms
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢The Snake Keeper
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Tiki Tiki Reptiles
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢TortoiseForum.org
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Tortoise Supply
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Tropical Ecos
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢TSK Supply
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ZooMed Labs

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 29, 2010)

Impressive list. How about also showing what workshops are going to available?


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 29, 2010)

We aren't going to do the workshops anymore.... We had someone lined up to teach a fecal check class (from my vet), building a tropical tank with waterfall (by Todd at TropicalEcos.com), few other classes (sexing snakes in various ways, etc), but most of the courses came with supplies and/or equipment, so most of the classes needed an entry fee, and there was just a lack of enthusiasm for it by most people. Once we mentioned an entry fee, everyone that was interested pretty much lost interest. Even the free seminars/lectures never seem to draw much of a crowd, but we were attempting to put on a more detailed, hands-on set of classes where you're actually working and not just sitting there half asleep. Maybe next year. And yes, we are already committed to a Las Vegas Reptile Expo 2011 next October.


----------



## Candy (Sep 29, 2010)

If anyone is planning on going and needs tickets I have two that Tyler had sent to me. I'm not going to be going so I'd be happy to send them to whoever wants them. Let me know maybe with a pm.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 30, 2010)

I gotta stop throwing in feebies to TFO member shipments....


----------



## Candy (Oct 3, 2010)

I assumed the purpose of giving out tickets to an event is to increase attendance in hope of increasing business. So my passing those tickets on to someone who's actually going to attend would fit that purpose, because the money that was going to be spent on tickets now can be spent on something else, maybe even at your booth Tyler.   The other purpose is to create good will or a good feeling amongst your customers, so as to get repeat business and spread the good word about your business. Well I guess you killed that didn't you?


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 5, 2010)

Candy said:


> money that was going to be spent on tickets now can be spent on something else, maybe even at your booth Tyler.



Oh boy, oh boy! The lowest priority for me that weekend is whether or not someone is going to be spending an additional $8 at my booth. I'm not even going to be at my booth that weekend. 

I got the hotel room date extended for the reptile show. For anyone needing hotel rooms for this event at the Santa Fe, we got the $69 rates extended until October 13th. If you book after this date, the rate goes back up to $89/night. Call (866) 767-7771 and mention the Las Vegas Reptile Expo for the show rate.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey just wondering if there's going to be a lot of tortoises for sale at this event might make a trip up there from Arizona.
Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 11, 2010)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Hey just wondering if there's going to be a lot of tortoises for sale at this event might make a trip up there from Arizona.
> Thanks,
> Elliott



We will have our normal selection of tortoises there as well as a few bigger animals we have a hard time taking to further shows (something like 150 tortoises there). We will have a small herd of big sulcatas there in a 10x20 enclosure. LLLRep, Global and a few other vendors will have tortoises there also, and this forum (TortoiseForum.org) has a booth there. I'm sure Josh could use your help!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you know if there is going to be any adult tortoises of any kinds except sulcata because if not I'm just going to wait for the babies in november at the phoenix show.


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 12, 2010)

Hard to say what anyone else will have, but we will have adult yellowfoots, redfoots, hermanns, pancakes, greeks, elongateds and probably something else I'm not remembering. The adult sulcatas we will have there are not for sale (just display).


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Hard to say what anyone else will have, but we will have adult yellowfoots, redfoots, hermanns, pancakes, greeks, elongateds and probably something else I'm not remembering. The adult sulcatas we will have there are not for sale (just display).



You don't want to sell off all your excess female sulcatas?


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> You don't want to sell off all your excess female sulcatas?



If I did that, I wouldn't be able to sell babies to young children that live in apartments


----------



## pugsandkids (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm sure the expo is going to be a success. I wish I could go!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 12, 2010)

O wow are those wild caught specimens or captive or both tyler? and sounds like a lot of fun I need to find a ride up there so far I havent been able to find anybody to give me one unfortunately.


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want to sell off all your excess female sulcatas?
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 13, 2010)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> O wow are those wild caught specimens or captive or both tyler? and sounds like a lot of fun I need to find a ride up there so far I havent been able to find anybody to give me one unfortunately.



Depends on the species, but they're all at least long term wild caughts.... The adult redfoots and yellows are WC but have been in for almost 2 years, so they're as bulletproof at this point as any CB raised adult would be.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey tyler do you have any pics of the hermanns and are they eastern or western? and pics of the greeks and what kinds of greeks? And I don't think im going to make it but I will be at the phoenix show for sure.

Oh and I have been searching my butt off for a female indian star and just get beat to the punch by other people. Do you have any contacts that you know that are selling any adults im getting desperate to find one?


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm taking a half day tomorrow so I have plenty of time to drive out to VEGAS!


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish I could go. Too bad it's on the other side of the country.


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a reminder that if you come to the Tortoise Forum booth and introduce yourself you will get a FREE TFO t-shirt!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey josh will you be doing that for the phoenix show in november?


----------

